# 5x5x5 bld method?



## xyborgcubinots (Aug 21, 2008)

hello to all im new here...hmh could somebody tell me wht link did you find a method for bld 5x5x5? pls help me! thank you!


----------



## blah (Aug 21, 2008)

There's none as far as I know. You just need to know how to do 4x4x4 BLD, and you'd know how to do 5x5x5. And if you _do_ know 4x4x4, then you _should_ know that the exact same concepts apply for 5x5x5, then you wouldn't be asking this question. So my question to you is, why do you wanna take the leap to 5x5x5 without going through 4x4x4?

I'll add the link to 4x4x4 BLD when I find it.

Edit: Here you go


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 21, 2008)

Commutators form wing, x-center t-center .

What ever you want for corner. Buto if you solve corner before center (as I do) you have to be center safe. Standard 3-cycle can be effiscient but choose your algs to keep center safe. Commutator can be used here too, but it's harder than for center/wings. I use 3-cycle to be realy secure, but I'm working on commutator and will switch to it when I do less DNF.

I use M2 for edges with some improvements/variation.

Parity corner/edges need some spécifics algs.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 21, 2008)

Whatever you want.

If you wanna go for easy exec, r2 "algs" for everything but corners.


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's what I use:
X centers: comms
+ centers: comms
corners: freestyle/comms
wings: r2
middle edges: m2


----------



## blah (Aug 22, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Whatever you want.
> 
> If you wanna go for easy exec, r2 "algs" for everything but corners.



And midges


----------



## shelley (Aug 22, 2008)

If you can do a 4x4 BLD, it's not hard to apply the same concepts (e.g. commutators) to 5x5. It's just more stuff to memorize.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 22, 2008)

blah said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you want.
> ...





> 3x3x3 Edges / Big(Odd)-Cube Midges


----------



## xyborgcubinots (Aug 24, 2008)

actually i do not know how to solve 4x4x4...cubes that i know to solves are,,,2x2x2,3x3x3 and 5x5x5


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

What I do

X centers: r' d' r U r' d r U'
+ centers: r' E' r U r' E r U'
Midges: M2
Wings: r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 l U2 l' U2 r2
Corners: Old pochmann


----------



## Joemil (May 27, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm also new here. All your replies are helpful.


----------

